# The Cell Phone Thread



## (R) (Apr 6, 2010)

I am surprised this thread has not been made yet.

Basically, you tell your phone, the system it operates on (if applicable) some specs, and what service provider it is.

Also gauge how you feel about the phone.

I am on a Samsung flip with 2mp camera Verizon and the very basics. it sucks, I am upgrading to the HTC Dragon, Droid Eris, or the Moto Droid


----------



## ianini (Apr 6, 2010)

Haven't there been enough of these non-cubing related threads on a cubing related forum already? I think so.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 6, 2010)

BlackBerry 8100: T-Mobile
Camera, no video camera.
Phone number:


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 6, 2010)

Let's just put our numbers here too!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 6, 2010)

Cell phones are only necessary for prisoners. Many people need a mobile phone though.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got a Verizon MOTORIZr (or something like that).

I like it, it's very sleek and durable. The only problem is that texting sucks with it.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 6, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Cell phones are only necessary for prisoners. Many people need a mobile phone though.



TEEHEE

Sony Ericcson S500i Battery dies fast


----------



## kunz (Apr 6, 2010)

ianini said:


> Haven't there been enough of these non-cubing related threads on a cubing related forum already? I think so.



i agree

sprint, exclaim 
qwerty keyboard, big screen


----------



## Faz (Apr 6, 2010)

Mobile*

Amirite joey?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Apr 6, 2010)

Moto Droid
couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## idpapro (Apr 6, 2010)

pantech matrix with ATT, i dont really like it anymore
phone number: (559) 978-41XX


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 6, 2010)

Iphone 3G enough said


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 6, 2010)

I've got some piece of junk called the Solstice. It's been through the washing machine 3 times and still is good (or as good as it once was )

The phone recently went into lockdown after I set up a PIN, so I need to get the PUK number to unlock it within 8 more guesses or else my SIM chip goes the heck.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 6, 2010)

Sprint Palm Centro, I want the EVO 4G when it comes out, but that isn't gonna happen.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 6, 2010)

LG Rumor 2
company is sprint
slide for full keyboard except for f-1 f-2 f-3 etc.
it is a great phone, but needs work
camera has bad resolution and cannot zoom
has no stopwatch

overall 8/10


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 6, 2010)

Omnia II and HTC hero.

MUAHAHAHA


----------



## hellboy17291 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nokia n82..Symbian OS 9.2, S60 rel. 3.1..airtel..


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 16, 2010)

Nokia 3310, works well


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 16, 2010)

ianini said:


> Haven't there been enough of these non-cubing related threads on a cubing related forum already? I think so.




HI WELCOME TO THE OFF TOPIC FORUM ENJOY YOUR STAY


----------



## Ewks (Apr 16, 2010)

04mucklowd said:


> Nokia 3310, works well



That's about the best and long-lasting phone I've ever had. I had one for like 5 years and during that time I never had any difficulties with it.

Now I have a Nokia 6300. I've had it for 3 years now all though I'm thinking of getting a new one with a few more features.

Also I'm finnish so naturally I only use Nokia.


----------



## (X) (Apr 16, 2010)

Ewks said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Nokia 3310, works well
> ...


I have had several different phones (samsung, siemens,lg), but my current one, a Nokia 5200, is the longest living by more than 1 year at the moment. Nokia makes durable phones.


----------



## Pietersmieters (Apr 16, 2010)

IPhone ofcourse!


----------



## Owen (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a cell phone once, but I couldn't find a use for it. In most places there are either regular phones, or pay phones.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 16, 2010)

The Samsung PieceOfShit™ on Sprint.


----------



## dillonbladez (Apr 16, 2010)

Treo 750w

OS: Windows Mobile 5 ( i think?) (damn, i hate WM and i want to dual boot this with android.)

Post specs later, if I'm not busy.


the phone is unlocked, and i use Fido


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 16, 2010)

samsung alias 1


----------



## Gollum999 (Apr 16, 2010)

iPhone.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have a phone, but ive never called anyone on it 

Brand/model: idk


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 16, 2010)

Sony Ericsson W595.
£15 month, unlimited texts and internet  o2


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 16, 2010)

SuperNerd said:


> I've got some piece of junk called the Solstice. It's been through the washing machine 3 times and still is good (or as good as it once was )
> 
> The phone recently went into lockdown after I set up a PIN, so I need to get the PUK number to unlock it within 8 more guesses or else my SIM chip goes the heck.


lolol that sucks.


Kirjava said:


> ianini said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't there been enough of these non-cubing related threads on a cubing related forum already? I think so.
> ...


haha


nlCuber22 said:


> The Samsung PieceOfShit™ on Sprint.



haha




I just had to say this ^^^^


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 16, 2010)

Samsung Exclaim(Blue)
Sprint
Dual Slide/Number keyboard/ Querty keyboard
Good Camera. Meh Camcorder.
Very cool phone. Awesome apps or widgets. Whatever you call those.


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nokia N80 :fp


----------



## Logan (Apr 16, 2010)

Provider: Virgin mobile 
Phone: Samsung slash
Comments: sucks. I've gone through 3 (yay, free replacements!).


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 16, 2010)

Mine is an AT&T LG CU515 flip phone. It is nearly as thin but sturdier than the Motorola RAZR. It has no simple way to quickly modify and send an old text message; the stopwatch goes dim at 30 sec and black at 50 sec (needing an extra click to wake the display before clicking stop). Texting is awkward with several characters per key. My next phone will be better... maybe an iPhone. Try 867-5309 and ask for Jenny.


----------

